# Looking for newer Alum Le Champ frame in 56cm



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

*.bsgynb*

.
gfbnsfgn


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

*dgbsynut4*

deleted


----------

